# Windflower, Gull and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Windflower is the bigger satin tri in the third pic; Gull is the big satin BEW in the first two pix. The babies are about four weeks old.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful mice!! I love those ears. So cute. :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

is that an odd eye i see in there? beautiful mice


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous! And I was about to say the same thing, I think I spy and odd eye! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

They are popping up pretty regularly; often I don't notice them under I take pix, as the red is usually a very dark ruby. I hope someday to have another really bright red eye on an oddeyed mousie. I suspect it'll show up when I'm again producing litters of yellow and red tris.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

as always,a shower of beautiful mice.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Stunning!!!!
can you smuggle one to Australia for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!  
They are crazy cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------

